# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Something is wrong with my Corydoras!!! [:-((]

## NinjaFly

*sob* something is wrong with my tank!
I realised a week back that one of my spotted cory cat had it's tail nipped off! Thought it was some fish or shrimps that does that but it is still healthy swimming around.

3 days ago, 3 of 4 of my newly bought panda cory is found dead.  :Sad:  My wife was so sat as her favorite (mouse fish fish) died. Thought it was stress and not use to my tank.

This morning, one of my Albino Cory is dying and had almost turned over. Same thing, fin nipped off, it's white body looks quite red. As though it had severe internal bleeding. 2 of 3 of my other Albino Corys had their tail fins disappearing! I was wondering if it's Fin Rot diease.

I am so sad....  :Sad:  [ :Embarassed: ]  :Sad:

----------


## DEA

could be
however, if all of them are getting it, it probably has to do with your water condition
do a water change
add some salt, maybe 0.5 tbsp per 20l (premixed, don't dump it into the tank, and when adding, stir the tank water to spread it around)
if you like you can use interpet's antifungus and finrot (phenoxyethanol) which really is quite good, provided you don't have UV
but the root cause is your water

----------


## NinjaFly

thanks DEA,

It is almost too late now. All of my Cory Cats except one are dead.  :Sad:  

I think it is the fin rot disease which I think is really quite serious! Imagine it actually killed most of my Cory Cats.

BTW, when you said add salt, how can adding of salt solve the problem?

It's really a pity sight to see my Cory Cats dying.... [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## DEA

even if it's finrot, the cause isn't because the finrot all of a sudden decided to attack the cories
have you tested your water?

salt doesn't solve anything
it might help with the ripped fins by slowing down fluid loss as well as preventing fungus which could finish them off
think of it as a preventive in this case

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> On 3/16/2002 10:09:55 PM 
> 
> even if it's finrot, the cause isn't because the finrot all of a sudden decided to attack the cories
> have you tested your water?
> 
> salt doesn't solve anything
> it might help with the ripped fins by slowing down fluid loss as well as preventing fungus which could finish them off
> think of it as a preventive in this case
> ----------------



thanks for your advise.

But how to test the water? I had did water changes and added the medicine. But it just does not really help.

Also, how to slow doen the fluid loss and what do you mean by fluid loss?

----------


## DEA

fluid loss is machiam our bleeding
i can't think of another way to put it cos i've never seen my fish bleed b4 *shrug*

adding medicine at your stage of health (cories) isn't going to help
melafix claims to work wonders, you might want to take a look at that
testing the water means using test kits
nitrite, ammonia and nitrate

----------


## bclee

I lost 1 of my corys months back. I used Sera medication with good success. It has been months without any illness. You can check their site. They have one good basic guide about fish illness.

BC

----------


## NinjaFly

bclee, do you add in the medication as a preventive measures for your tank?

If so, isn't that going to kill your beneficial bacteria and it's also not good for your plants...

----------


## chris

I find Melafix is good for fin and body rot. More often than not, the affected parts will start to heal after a day.  :Smile:

----------


## Gunjack

Your corys have had a bad case of bacterial infection.I've used Melafix with good effect. The best thing about it is it does not affect the community tank or beneficial bacteria. All the best.

----------


## coryfav

hi, melafix is pretty good indeed.

i used to use melafix for finrot on my bettas.

i must say it somehow helped in stablizing my 2ft tank. so now i use whenever i put in new fish.

recently, i used on my community tanks, when my corydoras had problem. like a bit white stuff on the body, not fungus though. i put for my pandas in one tank and my similis in another. similis recovered overnight, but my pandas are now history.

since pandas these days are not as hardy, though they're cute, maybe we should think about other alternatives like melini and metae. they're quite cute too.

cheers!

----------


## DEA

sad to say, metae (wild ones) aren't very hardy either
i lost a few for no apparent reason
melini are much healthier

----------


## NinjaFly

does metaflix harm my plants?

----------


## Gunjack

As far as I know, Melafix is completely harmless to flora, fauna and beneficial bacterial! That's why I like it.
 :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

sad to say, metae (wild ones) aren't very hardy either
i lost a few for no apparent reason
melini are much healthier
----------------
[/quote]
Dea. u have the pic for both melini and metae?

----------


## coryfav

dea, is the problem with metae only recently, like that of panda's?

when i started my tank last year, i went round buying pandas, albino, trilineatus and metae. had at least 1 death (probably beginner's mistake/s), but my metae, no casualty at all. don't know if they're wild or what, though. :Smile:

----------


## leonghui

My metae and melinis are all pretty hardy.

Hehe, pandas are real weak though.

----------


## avant

hi..where can i get melafix?

----------


## coryfav

hi, i got my melafix from petmart.

----------


## leonghui

Coryfav,

Do you use both Geo Liquid AND Melafix?

Does that harm the fishes?

I been looking at both, trying to decide which is better, any ideas?

Thanks a lot.

----------


## coryfav

leonghui, whenever i used melafix, i stopped using geo during the period cos geo absorb medications.

anyway, i've stopped using my oceanfree pure liquid (new packing for oceanfree geo) cos i found it's different from the old one...

----------

